# pre mix or delivered concrete



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I haven't ever done concrete work but I am redoing a sidewalk for my mom. its right ata yard. iI have two different guys that's going to finish for me. one says we can rent a mixer and use premix, ( would be about 42 bags) the other guy said we need to get it delivered because premix doesn't finish as nice. I talked to the concrete co and they said 3 yd min unless they would have some left over at the end of the day, which trying to get everybody at the last min will be a pain.
I would like to see what u all would do since I don't much about flat work


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Bagged mixes don't work well here in WI, as they don't have air entrainment, so they typically spall after the first winter or two. Not sure how many freeze/thaw cycles you get in your climate.

Also, I'd check with another ready-mix supplier. All of them will deliver as little as 1 yard, although there is a sliding scale "cartage" charge on anything under 5 yards........


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The premix bags aren't very good for finishing, they use the wrong aggregate here. Plenty strong, just a crappy finish.

I have done lots of one yard mixes with my drum mixer. Stone, Sand, and Portland in a 3-2-1.5 ratio will yield some very decent concrete, however for the labor and rental of the mixer just pay the short load fee for a concrete truck, trust me.

Call a different concrete yard or if you can find one a mix on site guy.

The place here will deliver one yard any time, but you basically get charged for two after the short load fee.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

I use premix if it's going to take a while to get the concrete placed, here my local charges after 1 hour if the truck is still on site,
So if it's a tight walkway or not easy got by wheelbarrow premix it is.
Also it it's out side the walkway should have a brush finish or something like that not finish smooth..... 

Will post a few pics when I go back to remove forms on Monday if I remember.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

S.U.M said:


> I use premix if it's going to take a while to get the concrete placed, here my local charges after 1 hour if the truck is still on site,
> So if it's a tight walkway or not easy got by wheelbarrow premix it is.
> Also it it's out side the walkway should have a brush finish or something like that not finish smooth.....
> 
> Will post a few pics when I go back to remove forms on Monday if I remember.


If I had it delivered the truck can back right up to it. it shouldn't take 20 min to lay it down and the truck is done.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

scottktmrider said:


> If I had it delivered the truck can back right up to it. it shouldn't take 20 min to lay it down and the truck is done.


K.... But not every pour is the same or easy access or size. 
10 mins per yard is the rule we go by,


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd pay for 3 yards and figure out something to do with the rest, maybe some new steps or something. Sell the neighbor a side walk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You're not even talking a yard of concrete - around here we just go and pick it up :thumbup:

It's the only way to make money on certain small jobs


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Back in the "good old days" several concrete yds. around here had 1 yd. trailers available for use with the purchase of a yd. of concrete from them. Have not seen that in awhile however,they may be available in your area. It would be worth calling around.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Just did a real quick internet search,this came up.
http://tomballrental.com/serv01.htm


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

S.U.M said:


> K.... But not every pour is the same or easy access or size.
> 10 mins per yard is the rule we go by,


My supplier only gives me 7 per yard from the time of discharge.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

fjn said:


> Just did a real quick internet search,this came up.
> http://tomballrental.com/serv01.htm


That would be cool. I wish we had something like that around here


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Quit fvcking around...

Pay the short haul and be done with it.

42 bags, a mixer, the labor, not a contiguous pour, on and on and on...

Not your fault or concern what the cost is...


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

concrete on call ?,


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree with Griz^^^but I disagree with the thinking that you can't get a good finish with sackcrete. Most people simply put waaaaay to much water in it, and then work it until every little rock is at the bottom.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

pritch said:


> I agree with Griz^^^but I disagree with the thinking that you can't get a *good finish with sackcrete*. Most people simply put waaaaay to much water in it, and then work it until every little rock is at the bottom.


The 5000psi is nice to work with,...I can pull a glass finish if needed...their regular mix, I always add a pinch of Portland to spruce it up.


----------



## Nick520 (May 2, 2013)

If you would need to rent a mixer go to the supply yard grab sand cement and stone or even bags of quickrete the time you would waste doing all of that would equal out to having a concrete truck even with a 3 yard minimum pour it. If you owned a mixer it'd be a completely different story


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I just poured 6 footing piers the other day, pretty much 1 yard right on. I had full intentions of mixing up premix for it, done it many times in the past. By the time I was ready to pour, it was about noon and I had second thoughts about the time. 

Called the yard and asked if they could swing me a yard and they said they would call when they were ready to bring it. Went for lunch and 1 bite into my burger they called and said they were on their way. 

Got it done in much less time, and the materials were less by going with the truck.


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

The concrete plant here would bring you out a 5 gallon bucket full, if that's all you want. They just charge a short truck fee.

Regular price here is $114 a yard.....if you just buy one yard, it will cost $160. It just makes since for me to pay them to bring it out , rather than chop bags of quick- crete for an hour or more.....easier, too :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

brickhook said:


> The concrete plant here would bring you out a 5 gallon bucket full, if that's all you want. They just charge a short truck fee.
> 
> Regular price here is $114 a yard.....if you just buy one yard, it will cost $160. It just makes since for me to pay them to bring it out , rather than chop bags of quick- crete for an hour or more.....easier, too :thumbsup:


I'd call a mobile mix truck, sure you would have to pay a small fee for the truck but you only pay for the exact amount concrete you use. And it's mixed fresh before your eyes.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

fjn said:


> Just did a real quick internet search,this came up.
> http://tomballrental.com/serv01.htm


I don't think it would be worth the time or fuel for that, unless of course they were booked solid and you wanted to get paid that day.


----------



## scottktmrider (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I have problem solved, talked to a guy yesterday he's pouring 50 yards a few miles from my pour. he's going to order a extra yd and when he's done they can just swing by me.
I have learned one thing I will never use the concrete co i talked to they wouldn't work with me for nothing to get a yard.I was fine with paying extra for a short load but not for 3 yds when I only need 1.Hers the real kicker they are less than 2 miles from my job


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> I'd call a mobile mix truck, sure you would have to pay a small fee for the truck but you only pay for the exact amount concrete you use. And it's mixed fresh before your eyes.


.....I agree, but no one has mobile trucks around here. The smallest trucks here are 8 yard trucks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

brickhook said:


> .....I agree, but no one has mobile trucks around here. The smallest trucks here are 8 yard trucks.


They are really popular here, and they are the greatest thing since sliced bread.

Need an extra yard? No prob, push of a button.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> They are really popular here, and they are the greatest thing since sliced bread.
> 
> Need an extra yard? No prob, push of a button.


I have used one a few times, they are great for hot days too. Every wheelbarrow load is a fresh batch.


----------



## Windwash (Dec 23, 2007)

The sidewalk will look the best, the longest with concrete from a redi-mix plant :thumbsup:.

I have used lots of bag mix in my little orange wheelbarrow type mixer and can get a very good finish but for exterior flatwork the redi-mix rules (in freezing climates).

For basement bath remodels and perimeter drain tiles where removing sections of floor is required I have found adding one pretty full spade shovel of portland to 3-60# bags of concrete (the cheap $2.99 a bag stuff) is the ticket for getting a real nice finish.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I for that size I would just do 5000 bag mix. Usually do that for anything less than a yard. Poured just under a yard last week. Two guys, poured, screeded and cleaned up. Less than 2 hrs.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

CJKarl said:


> I for that size I would just do 5000 bag mix. Usually do that for anything less than a yard. Poured just under a yard last week. Two guys, poured, screeded and cleaned up. Less than 2 hrs.


What size mixer do you have?

I have a 6 ft drum mixer that is great for doing mud and small projects, but I wish I had a bigger one.

I would love the 1/2 yard one that stone has, well it's Toro now, but same thing still I think.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

All my counters are done with a premix and they trowel out very nice. We pour very stiff though. So stiff it comes out of the pail, and it mostly keeps that shape. 

For this job as you described I would probably either go pick it up like super seal said, or have a truck delivered. 

To mix that many different batches would be a headache. Not too mention you cant mix and dump. It needs to spin a good 5 to 10 minutes in the mixer to hydrate.


----------

